# Metal bands using b tuning?



## gomes (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi!

I am trying to make up a list of B tuned players (to look up their tabs afterwards on guitar pro's msb).

Here's what I got, so far:

Novembre
Steve Vai
Emperor
Soilwork
Arcturus
sun caged
at the gates
edge of sanity
fear factory
carcass
arch enemy

Anyone willing to add some to the list?


----------



## noodles (Apr 14, 2006)

Soilwork actually uses C. Drop-D down one whole step is the current popular "metal tuning".

You know, for those losers who aren't cool enough to play sevens.


----------



## Makelele (Apr 14, 2006)

Amon Amarth (at least "Fate of Norns")


----------



## Dylan7620 (Apr 14, 2006)

noodles said:


> Soilwork actually uses C. Drop-D down one whole step is the current popular "metal tuning".
> 
> You know, for those losers who aren't cool enough to play sevens.


thank you.... lol, no, but seriously.... this is the tuning all the kids use that go "chugga chugga *dissonant high notes*" and repeat. you'd be suprised at how many 'guitar players' i know that don't know what a standard tuning is. 

and not all of vais songs are in B either just FYI, he changes tuning more than i change my underwear

oh unearth, and slipknot (they use drop b, and sometimes drop A)


----------



## gomes (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks 

Soilwork uses b tuning, at least until figure number five. I am aware some of the bands use other tunings on different albums/songs..


----------



## Shannon (Apr 14, 2006)

Soilwork & Arch Enemy used B tuning on earlier releases, but both now use C.


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey, I use drop-C


----------



## David (Apr 14, 2006)

lets not forget the ever so obvious Dream Theater... psh


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 14, 2006)

Type O Negative use B standard for everything. Linear Sphere and Biomechanical use sevens. Jed Simon in Strapping Young Lad tunes to B, although Devin tunes to an open C chord.
Tom Kopyto uses either B or Drop A on the seven, and D on the six, as do Adagio (sans the drop A. Inner Road is D standard on a six string).
Kings X use BF#DGBE occsionally, although I can't name any songs in that tuning off the top of my head.
Incidentally, I always thought Carcass tuned to C...


----------



## Shannon (Apr 14, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Jed Simon in Strapping Young Lad tunes to B, although Devin tunes to an open C chord.


Not so....both use CGCGCG tuning for SYL. Check out their "Ask The Band" section of the SYL forum.


> Incidentally, I always thought Carcass tuned to C...


Nope.....everything is in B. This is the bancd that got me interested in B tunings in the earlier 90s.


----------



## No ConeSS (Apr 14, 2006)

In Flames' "Come Clarity" is Drop B/Bb with their 6's.


----------



## noodles (Apr 14, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Kings X use BF#DGBE occsionally, although I can't name any songs in that tuning off the top of my head.



All of "Please Come Home Mr. Bulbous" is in AEADF#B, played on a Yamaha Ty Tabor Drop6 (26.25" scale). Ty told me he used a standard ten gauge set.


----------



## Akrin (Apr 15, 2006)

noodles said:


> All of "Please Come Home Mr. Bulbous" is in AEADF#B, played on a Yamaha Ty Tabor Drop6 (26.25" scale). Ty told me he used a standard ten gauge set.



 

Basically all of King's X's stuff is Drop D, down various amounts - from D to A


----------



## Roland777 (Apr 15, 2006)

noodles said:


> All of "Please Come Home Mr. Bulbous" is in AEADF#B, played on a Yamaha Ty Tabor Drop6 (26.25" scale). Ty told me he used a standard ten gauge set.



Fredrik of Meshuggah tunes down half a step and uses .009-.052.

Mnemic uses B standard. And if you want a shred rhythm-challenge, try The Berzerker's "Forever". (B standard there too.)


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 15, 2006)

Roland777 said:


> Fredrik of Meshuggah tunes down half a step and uses .009-.052.


Yeah, but with the Ty reference, he's talking about a 10-46 set on a 6-string, tuned down to A


----------



## gomes (Apr 15, 2006)

Amorphis (Early)
Cryptopsy

Can't remember anymore


----------



## omentremor (Apr 17, 2006)

Cryptopsy 
Jag Panzer?
Nevermore
Devildriver
Machine Head
Sepultura
Darkane
Hypocrisy
Mercenary
Ra
Stone Sour
Soulfly
James laBrie
Magnitude 9 (I think)

All various incarnations of B tunings


----------



## Naren (Apr 17, 2006)

Can't believe no one has mentioned Sevendust, the drop-b king.


----------



## forelander (Apr 17, 2006)

Roland777 said:


> Fredrik of Meshuggah tunes down half a step and uses .009-.052.
> 
> Mnemic uses B standard. And if you want a shred rhythm-challenge, try The Berzerker's "Forever". (B standard there too.)




I'm pretty sure that berzerker are in A standard, at least that's what Luke mentions on the DVD.


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 17, 2006)

The new Soilwork record is tuned to B, I tried some songs and they fit on my seven string guitar. Unless they are using C live they are still tuning to B on their record.

Sepultura tunes to Bb on some songs but they also tune to D standard and Drop-C on some of them.


----------



## Pauly (Apr 17, 2006)

Roland777 said:


> And if you want a shred rhythm-challenge, try The Berzerker's "Forever". (B standard there too.)



All the Bezerker stuff is A standard. Check the DVD and the site, it has all the tracks from the 1st album tabbed.

As for bands...

Fear Factory were B standard until Obsolete
Slipknot used Drop B for all but 1 track of their self-titled album, and then the following albums were usually either Drop B or Drop A.
Bolt Thrower

I skimmed over the thread but several of the bands like Morbid Angel, Nevermore and Cannibal Corpse use Bb not B.


----------



## omentremor (Apr 17, 2006)

Enemies of Reality by Nevermore is definately in B standard.
Nation Album by Sepultura is in drop B


----------



## Miss UV (Apr 23, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Incidentally, I always thought Carcass tuned to C...


Definitely B!

Gorefest (on "False" at least)


----------



## bibz (Apr 23, 2006)

Nevermores 7 string stuff is in b flat, dead heart to godless. Im sure it was so they could still play the older e flat 6 string songs.

Hypocrisy - Virus is in Bb (7's)
Scar Symmetry - Symmetric in Design also in Bb (7's)
However there new Pitch Black Progress is in B, with dropped A on atleast one song


----------



## moojimoo3 (Apr 23, 2006)

i can think of two right now i think

Dead To Fall (use B)
Parkway Drive (use B too) Parkway drive are the autrailian unearth.qoute by adam D himself on metal injection, each of the bands myspaces are;

www.myspace.com/parkwaydrive
www.myspace.com/deadtofall

hope it helps.
Arooj


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 23, 2006)

omentremor said:


> Enemies of Reality by Nevermore is definately in B standard.


Negative, Bb.


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 23, 2006)

Unearth uses 7 strings all the way in B standard, some cool Ibanez S-7420


----------



## forelander (Jun 11, 2006)

moojimoo3 said:


> i can think of two right now i think
> 
> Dead To Fall (use B)
> Parkway Drive (use B too) Parkway drive are the autrailian unearth.qoute by adam D himself on metal injection, each of the bands myspaces are;
> ...



woah i saw them live recently, didn't realise they were internationally well known. I knew they were heading towards the UK after here though. Have you caught them live?


----------



## tehk (Jun 11, 2006)

> Novembre


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 11, 2006)

For the record, I'd just like to state that Parkway Drive are really, really, REALLY deriviative; I can't stand the whole metalcore thing on a good day but Parkway Drive are really in a league of their own when it comes to rubbing me the wrong way. Still, if that's your thing you could do worse, I guess (theoretically anyway).

Has anyone mentioned Damageplan??? I'm pretty sure some of that album was in drop B, off the top of my head. I know Nick Drake has a few songs in BEBEBE, although they're usually capoed, and slide player Jeff Lang sometimes drops down to B. Other than that, I think you've pretty much covered most of the more popular bands.


----------



## DSS3 (Jun 11, 2006)

Emperor had some 7 string songs, but most of the material was in E, unless I'm completely fucked.

Behemoth has a few songs on 7's.

Circus Maximus uses em.


----------



## Korbain (Jun 12, 2006)

pretty sure static X and slipknot use B? it could be Bb? oh i dunno haha.


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 12, 2006)

Slipknot uses Drop-B, sometimes Drop-A, and even G on songs like Scissors.

Most of Static-X songs are C tuned but they have some songs on Drop-Bb (like Otsegoletric).


----------

